# rapido 696f motorbike attachment



## SSSIOWN (May 17, 2021)

looking for anyone who has fitted a Motorbike attachment to a Repido 696F 2021 to support up to 120kg . not looking for a tow bar as such more of a support unit for the fold up roll on attachment ZORRO seen on you tube, any help would be much appreciated


----------

